# Kribensis Question



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Can male kribs have red bellies? I thought only females did but judging by his/her fins, it's a male.

Thanks!


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

do you have a picture? it will help out a lot

and yes, krib male can have red belly. not to the point of the female, but they can have red belly. it really depend on what color form they are.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Here he/she is. You can't see much of its red belly in this pic but as times, it has a very very red tummy.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

It's a male.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I picked up a few ladies for him today


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

once a pair form, watch the other females. the pair will be very aggressive. krib are not nice fish, especially when they pair up.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

male on top, female underneath


----------



## jwalker (Apr 7, 2005)

nice pair bv


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

If a pair forms, I'm going to get rid of the other two probably 

Yeah that's a lovely pair!


----------

